# ATI Linux HowTo V-0.4



## SmOkyS (28. Januar 2005)

Hi Linux Fans,


da ich kein funkionierendes HowTo dafür gefunden habe, entschloss ich mich ein HowTo über die Grafiktreiber von ATI zu schreiben. Die anderen HowTos beziehen sich meist auf die alten Kernel Versionen und auf Xfree 4.3. Aus diesen Gründen schreib ich dieses HowTo für Kernel 2.6.x und Xorg 6.7x + xorg 6.8.x 

 Dieses HowTo richtet sich an Linux Einsteiger mit Grundkenntnissen und bezieht sich auf Mandrake Linux. Es sollte auch mit andren Linux Distri's funktionieren, voraussetzung dafür ist mit den Package tools umgehen zu können z. B. urpmi, apt-get, yum. Um die befehle der Tools abzurufen den Namen der Tools in die Root Konsole eingeben.

http://www.ati-linux-howto.de

MFG 

SmOkyS


----------



## Dennis Wronka (29. Januar 2005)

Ich hab mich doch hier und hier schon recht umfangreich zu dem Thema ausgelassen. 
Werde mir aber mal Deine Anleitung ansehen.

Nachtrag: Musste den Link aendern, hatte den falschen Thread angegeben.
Nachtrag 2: Nochmal geaendert, dachte mir beiden Threads koennen rein.


----------



## SmOkyS (29. Januar 2005)

Sers,

 im treahd steht aber wirklich wenig über Treiber Installation einfach zu wenig xorg.conf Tricks den bei meisten Distri´s erforderlich sind um den Treiber zum laufen zu bekommmen.
 Sorry aber konnte nicht erkennnen das das eine Anleitung sein sollte. 

 MFG

 SmOkyS


----------



## Dennis Wronka (29. Januar 2005)

Was soll ich den auch gross zur X.org-Config schreiben? Da muss ja nur ein einziger Eintrag geaendert werden.
Also ich denke da reicht es dann doch aus einfach nur zu erwaehnen dass dieser Eintrag da und da steht und dann so und so auszusehen hat. Das sollte dann auch ein Grundschueler schnallen.
Naja, es war nicht als absolutes Hardcore-Tutorial gedacht, aber als kleine Anleitung fuer den Lernbegabten. Immerhin will ich den Leuten ja nicht alles vorkauen, sollen schon noch was selbst denken. Bin ja nicht die Mutti.


----------

